
Massachusetts Supreme Court Says It’s Perfectly Legitimate for Black Men to Flee - coreyp_1
http://dailysignal.com/2016/09/23/massachusetts-supreme-court-says-its-perfectly-legitimate-for-black-men-to-flee-police/
======
finid
_In the meantime, in a unanimous opinion issued on Tuesday, the Supreme Court
of Massachusetts gave implicit approval for black men to run when the police
ask to speak to them._

Bad call!

The right thing to do, is stop and chat with the cop. If you think at any time
during the chat that the cop is just trying to mess with you, you may walk
away, something you're allowed to do under the protocol.

------
coreyp_1
OP here. Title is cut off. Full title is: "Massachusetts Supreme Court Says
It’s Perfectly Legitimate for Black Men to Flee Police"

Unfortunately titles are limited to 80 characters here on HN, and this one is
87 characters long.

~~~
tropo
Top MA court OKs black men fleeing cops

39 characters

